# Call of Duty: Black Ops upsets Cuban government



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Activision's game denounced as "doubly perverse" and "sociopathic" thanks to Castro-assassination mission. 










Yesterday saw the launch of Call of Duty: Black Ops, a new first-person shooter which portrays fictional covert missions of the Cold War. Now, one of the few communist governments left over after the collapse of the Soviet Union is denouncing the game as a tool of propaganda. 

 The Cuban government is not thrilled with Call of Duty: Black Ops.




As expressed in the state-run Web site Cubadebate, the Cuban government has taken major umbrage with the game, particularly its first level.

(SPOILER ALERT) "U.S. launches video game whose objective is to assassinate Fidel" ran a headline on the Web site, referring to a mission that sees players attempt to assassinate a young Fidel Castro shortly after his forces overran Havana and deposed dictator Fulgencio Batista. Instead, players kill a body double and are captured. (END SPOILERS)

"The logic of this new game is doubly perverse," declares the article. "First, it glorifies the attacks illegally planned by the United States government against the Cuban leader. …On the other hand, it encourages sociopathic attitudes of American children and adolescents, the main consumers of these virtual games."

The article goes on to decry other violent video games, including Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas and The Warriors, saying that they encourage violence in the United States. Quoting the Uruguayan journalist Eduardo Galeano, the article ends, "Violence begets violence, but also generates revenue for the violence industry, which sells it as a show and makes it an object of consumption."


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for the information, I have one comment and that is: Why do people cry about the violence in videeo games and movies? I am 24 have watched rated R movies and played Very violent games since I was 10 and I myself am not a violent person. 

Does anyone know anyone who actually became violent or abusive after playing a video game or watching a movie?

Just my opinion but sounds like a way to pass the blame off parrents and what not.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been gaming for twenty-five years and have come to realize that violent people are violent regardless of what movies they watch or what games they play. I have a cousin that gets aggressive while playing video games it's not the fault of the game, but his he's aggressive while playing games, sports, or just watching TV so it's a part of his personality not something that has anything to do with the activities that he partakes in.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

That is my point exactly thanks for your input. 
I realize that people can be crazy but why is it that people try to blame a game or movie. (meaning like if a kid gets beat up and the other kid says it was the video game that made him do it.) Why not say, YOUR the one who hit him so Your resposible not the game.

Or maybe thats just me.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

It's called lack of personal responsibility and one of the main problems with our country today. Parents want to be friends with their kids instead of raising them and then when something goes wrong they want to pass the blame onto someone or something else.

There are more studies saying that violent games/movies have no effect on people than studies which say they do cause problems. Actually there are quite a few studies which say gamers in general have better hand/eye coordination, problem solving skills and reaction times than non-gamers.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

So in other words "Go Gamers". on another note there was a forum i read a few years ago about using games as a training tool for military purposes or even medical.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The military has been using video games for training for sometime now, flight simulators are one of the most common. As nholmes pointed out this excuse is used to skirt one's responsibility and place blame on something other than themselves for their actions or lack of parental oversight.


----------

